The case against CS master's degrees - carls
======
wiseleo
Probably this [https://ozwrites.com/masters/](https://ozwrites.com/masters/)
(author of teachyourselfcs.com)

------
vikramkr
I think you forgot to link it, or submitted the wrong kind of post

